# Treating Babies for Mites?



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

My litter have little white things on the ends of the baby fur, I think these are mite eggs? How do you treat the bubbas for mites? I always use spot on with the adults (Beaphar) which works a treat. Are they too young for that?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had lice on babies and got rid of them with Johnsons Insecticial srpay which didn't do them any harm - I don't know if you'll have the same results with egges though? :?


----------

